# It's May Day!



## Lara (May 1, 2017)

_Wishing you bouquets of pretty little wildflowers on this May Day!_

Remember when we used to hang a bouquet of wildflowers on the neighbors doorknob? I did as a child and so when my children were little I decided to show them the joy of this sweet anonymous giving tradition. I watched out the window as my children hung their flowers in their handmade cone on the doorknob, ring the bell, run and hide with glee. I was all smiles. All of a sudden, my phone rings. The neighbor had not seen the flowers and was just ticked off that all he saw were my kids ringing his doorbell and running. Oh dear. I guess they didn't remember that tradition nor thought about it being May Day. I didn't foresee that. Oops.

And what about the May Pole tradition? Does anyone do that anymore?


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 1, 2017)

For us in Seattle, May Day has turned into riots, destroying the city.   It's terrible.   Those punks are terrible people, flowers and kindness have gone out the window.


----------



## Lara (May 1, 2017)

awww, maybe it's time for a quiet little get-away for you debbie:rose: :flowers::grouphug:

Maybe Victoria or closer to home and less expensive would be to lose yourself 
inside the Seattle Art Museum. It looks stunning! http://www.seattleartmuseum.org

Victoria, British Columbia





Exhibit by artist Sam Gilliam starts May 6th at the Seattle Art Museum


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2017)

Happy May Day Lara, beautiful sunny day by me to melt all the recent snow on my lawn. :sunglass: I don't ever recall doing anything special like that for May Day, but it is a sweet gesture.


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2017)

When I looked at the calendar this morning and saw it was May 1st, my thoughts immediately went back to when I was 6 yrs old. We made the cones in school as Mrs. Goodrich explained about May Day. After school, I picked some bright red geraniums near our back door. I encircled the flowers between two large geranium leafs in the cone and then hung it on the back door. I knocked loudly and ran to the back yard. I don't remember what happened after that. 

Geraniums were the first garden flowers that I remember. Wild Lupin is the first wild flower I remember.


----------



## Lara (May 1, 2017)

Love that story Callie and you even remember the details of how you arranged the flowers and the colors...and your teacher's name. To dwell on sweet memories like that is the fabric that keeps us from unraveling in our later years. 

I have red and salmon colored geraniums...some quite old and huge. The stems twist and turn and trail down over the pots like vines. A couple of them were my late mother's. I'm hoping they live forever. I have several of her geranium paintings and one of my own. Needless to say...I love geraniums.


----------



## Lara (May 1, 2017)

Did you stay safe today Debbie? I googled what you posted and was shocked by what I saw. I had no idea. I've been thinking about you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Callie (May 1, 2017)

That's a funny cartoon! 
_A lot of truth is said in jest._


----------

